# FS: Bentley Service Manual: FREE SHIPPING



## Allroad-drvr (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello....Audi A6 Service Manual For Sale. Includes Allroad. 
Used but in good condition. Cover is a little bent, and has a slight tear ( see picture, bottom left) Some dirt etc on the edges. Looks like some overspray from a spray can on some of the front cover.

Sells for almost $70 on Amazon new

$55 with FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 US. 

Thank you


----------

